# SampleTekk BIG Summer Sale - 50% Discount on EVERYTHING!, Win $100 worth of samples



## SampleTekk (Jul 17, 2015)

Summer in Sweden! That means SampleTekk's annual Summer Sale. 50% off on everything!

Grand Pianos, Uprights, Electric Pianos, Historical Instruments, Organs, Synths, Brass, Woodwind, Choirs and more!
Kontakt, HALion, EXS24 and SFZ format instruments.

Also, We will, weekly, pick a winner that get's $100 worth of samples. The only thing you need to do to be part of that draw, just participate in this thread.

Check the instrument out at www.sampletekk.com


----------



## Wibben (Jul 17, 2015)

Fantastiskt! :D

I missed out last time, mainly because I can't decide... I... damnit... You have too many great sounding pianos...
What would you say is your flagship piano? I'm a little bit confused by the amount of pianos you have (as I'm not a pianist and know very little about real pianos) :D


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 17, 2015)

Wibben said:


> Fantastiskt! :D
> 
> I missed out last time, mainly because I can't decide... I... damnit... You have too many great sounding pianos...
> What would you say is your flagship piano? I'm a little bit confused by the amount of pianos you have (as I'm not a pianist and know very little about real pianos) :D



Well, depending on what you want to do. But I would say the TVBO, http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=162.






It has 31 velocity levels pedal so it really has the dynamic response of a real grand. In the TVBO you have two perspectives that can be used separatly of blended to taste, you have symathetic resonances, pedal and hammerback noises and a lot more. You need Kontakt to run that.

On the TVBO page there's a link to a fully playable demo version, (two octaves and all the C´s). You'll find the link under "Downloads" to the left on the TVBO page.

If you want to experience the power of 31 velocity levels but don't have Kontakt, you can check out TBO or 7CG. These comes in Kontakt, EXS24 and HALion format.


----------



## CDNmusic (Jul 17, 2015)

How much disk space does the kontak version of TVBO take? I'm running low on my sample drive but need a good quality piano.


----------



## evilantal (Jul 17, 2015)

Excellent Per, happy Summer!
I might go for the Marimba this time around....


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 17, 2015)

Got the Virginal, no-brainer even for the normal price. An EQ push for the release noises around 112 Hz plus a nice warm chamber or church convo reverb, and it sounds quite lively and musical.


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 17, 2015)

CDNmusic said:


> How much disk space does the kontak version of TVBO take? I'm running low on my sample drive but need a good quality piano.



About 9.8Gb


----------



## cyoder (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the sale! I think I could use a higher quality piano...

Best,


----------



## Sacxion (Jul 17, 2015)

Fun! I have been thinking about the Rain Piano MkII a bit...


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 17, 2015)

evilantal said:


> Excellent Per, happy Summer!
> I might go for the Marimba this time around....


I was considering that as well. Any one here got it?


----------



## Fleer (Jul 17, 2015)

SampleTekk said:


> About 9.8Gb


This is a wonderful grand indeed, with a very efficient interface (see picture above). 
Also have a look at the new CIN series of specially created pianos, built on Sampletekk's finest libraries, and then some. Per already made three of them, each approximately 1,5 Gb in size. I particularly like CIN-A and CIN-C.


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 19, 2015)

cyoder said:


> Thanks for the sale! I think I could use a higher quality piano...
> 
> Best,



Well, we do have a broad selection: 29 Grand Pianos and 5 Uprights...!


----------



## cyoder (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah, the choices are rather overwhelming!  I'm currently reading details and listening to demos to figure out which would be best for me. So far I'm really liking the sound of The Emperor.

Best,


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 19, 2015)

cyoder said:


> Yeah, the choices are rather overwhelming!  I'm currently reading details and listening to demos to figure out which would be best for me. So far I'm really liking the sound of The Emperor.
> 
> Best,



you can download a playable demo of the TVBO, our largest piano. It's in Kontakt only though: http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=162


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 19, 2015)

It says "Coming Soon", but it's already here!

Rain Piano MkII - The Character Upright
http://www.sampletekk.com/upright-pianos&product_id=167


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 19, 2015)

Alfonso Gugliucci doing some testing of the TVBO
http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=162


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jul 20, 2015)

I love my Sampletekk pianos!


----------



## AmbientMile (Jul 20, 2015)

LOVE the White Grand! Also have the Little Bastard (loads of push button fun), ST Tonewheel and INIL Choir. Wonderful products at incredible prices.


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 23, 2015)

...and the winner of the first draw to win $100 worth of samples: (drumroll...) Jimmy Hellfire! Congrats Jimmy and we'll pick a new winner next week. Wanna participate? Just join this thread!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh, wow - what a surprise!

What's funny is that when I posted here, I didn't even realize yet there was a chance of winning goodies; I only realized that a couple of days later. Lucky me


----------



## Chris Hurst (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow, that's a lot of pianos! Off to have a listen to a few...


----------



## Guffy (Jul 23, 2015)

Wouldn't be angry if i won 100 $ worth of pianos


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 24, 2015)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Oh, wow - what a surprise!
> 
> What's funny is that when I posted here, I didn't even realize yet there was a chance of winning goodies; I only realized that a couple of days later. Lucky me



Hope you'll find something you like! Please read your PM for further instructions!


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 24, 2015)

exitsounds said:


> Wow, that's a lot of pianos! Off to have a listen to a few...



Yep, we've done a few! Including the ones we've made for Nord, XLN Audio and Toontracks, it's probably around 40! So I guess one can say that we're kind of specialists in that area!


----------



## Wibben (Jul 24, 2015)

SampleTekk said:


> Yep, we've done a few! Including the ones we've made for Nord, XLN Audio and Toontracks, it's probably around 40! So I guess one can say that we're kind of specialists in that area!


Wow! I didn't know you'd done the pianos for all those companies. Very cool


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 24, 2015)

Wibben said:


> Wow! I didn't know you'd done the pianos for all those companies. Very cool



Yeah, we've made all instruments for Toontracks EZ Keys, (exept the Rhodes), all acoustic pianos for Nord, (Exept for one very early one) + Church Organs, Orchestral Percussion, Harpsichord and brass, and all instruments for XLN Addictive Keys. 
Forgot that we've also done Reason Pianos, Reason Bass and Abbey Road Instruments for Propellerheads too...


----------



## smalltownpoet (Jul 24, 2015)

love these giveaways!


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 27, 2015)

Todays spotlight:







A complete set of recorders, Bass, Alto, Tenor, Soprano and Sopranino, beautifully played by one of Sweden's top flutists and recorded at Fascination Street Studios in Orebro, Sweden.
This set of recorders gives you the possibility to perform classic recorder music, to explore the wonderful tone of the recorders or use as a great mood setter in your music, (remember "Stairway to heaven"?) The recorders have been recorded(!) chromatically, that is, all notes within the instruments natural range has been recorded. There are no loops! Each tone is held for about 5 seconds, and that's how long a musician normally can hold a note without breathing.

Price during sale: $59.50
Check out demos and more here:
http://www.sampletekk.com/wind-instruments&product_id=180


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 27, 2015)

Got my hands on Tubed Keys MkI 73, the Tonewheel and Rain Piano MkII today. Straight-forward and high quality instruments, and most importantly: they're full of character! The Rain Piano in particular just oozes with life and color.


----------



## Ale8ory (Jul 27, 2015)

R. Soul said:


> I was considering that as well. Any one here got it?



I have the marimba and have used it very often. Really nice to have the different mallets...


----------



## synthnut1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Jimmy H,
I've got a lot of SampleTekk programs , and Rain Piano MkII is one of my favorites .....I use to go to this bar in my neighborhood that had an upright piano that sounds just like the Rain Piano MkII .....Brings back some good memories .....Jim


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 28, 2015)

Huh, didn't know you guys had a marimba!


----------



## alanb (Jul 28, 2015)

TBO has been my favorite piano lib since back in the GigaStudio days (I still favor it in Kontakt form).

If TVBO is based upon the same sample set, is there some kind of upgrade path for TBO devotees?

ps — Per, I'm so happy to know that I've been unwittingly supporting your work with prior Toontrack purchases!!


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 30, 2015)

New winner will be picked tomorrow!


----------



## samy (Jul 30, 2015)

Can I still enter? Would love to win )


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 30, 2015)

samy said:


> Can I still enter? Would love to win )



Sure! We draw a winner weekly as long as the summer sale is on!


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 30, 2015)

alanb said:


> TBO has been my favorite piano lib since back in the GigaStudio days (I still favor it in Kontakt form).
> 
> If TVBO is based upon the same sample set, is there some kind of upgrade path for TBO devotees?
> 
> ps — Per, I'm so happy to know that I've been unwittingly supporting your work with prior Toontrack purchases!!



Sure! You can find upgrade paths here: http://www.sampletekk.com/upgrades


----------



## Reegs (Jul 30, 2015)

I'll bite 

What's one piano you haven't sampled yet but would like to? I've always thought Kawai full grands had a nice tone, especially for jazz work, but it's hard to find them sampled well.


----------



## alanb (Jul 30, 2015)

SampleTekk said:


> Sure! You can find upgrade paths here: http://www.sampletekk.com/upgrades



PERFECT!!

That "TBO and 7CG => TVBO Upgrade" was a no-brainer — having loved both pianos since the GigaDays...!!!


----------



## samy (Jul 31, 2015)

SampleTekk said:


> Sure! We draw a winner weekly as long as the summer sale is on!



Okay awesome! So I officially participate in this thread


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 2, 2015)

I got on EZ keys when it first came out and find it really useful. Love the sound of rain piano Cheers!


----------



## jneebz (Aug 2, 2015)

Just. Can't. Decide.


----------



## CDNmusic (Aug 2, 2015)

Did I miss Friday's winner?


----------



## SampleTekk (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry about the delayed second draw, but I've had a horse-related crisis, (now sorted out!).
So, the winner of our second draw is: exitsounds
Congratulations and we'll pick a new winner at the end of this week!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Aug 3, 2015)

Great sale!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 3, 2015)

I noticed the black grand has been updated to MKII. Any plans to update my favorite SampleTekk Piano - 7CG?


----------



## SampleTekk (Aug 3, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I noticed the black grand has been updated to MKII. Any plans to update my favorite SampleTekk Piano - 7CG?



The 7CG is a part of TVBO, http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=162
and if yu own the 7CG, there's an upgrade path here: http://www.sampletekk.com/upgrades&product_id=218


----------



## Chris Hurst (Aug 3, 2015)

Wahey! Thanks ever so much!


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 3, 2015)

Sampletekk make great pianos - but I'm sure VI-control knows this by now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 3, 2015)

SampleTekk said:


> The 7CG is a part of TVBO, http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=162
> and if yu own the 7CG, there's an upgrade path here: http://www.sampletekk.com/upgrades&product_id=218



Hmm, so there won't be an straight upgrade for 7CG? Thats a shame, though perhaps this is an excuse to upgrade to TVBO. What is the difference between the 7CG and TVBO? I notice there are two mics. Is the 7CG one of these with all the same dynamic layers, resonance, etc? If so, which one? I really love the sound of my 7CG - Maybe I'll just continue using the old Kontakt 2 multis as I'm not sure I need the extra mic, if thats the only difference?

If its not too much trouble I'd love to detailed comparison between the 7CG and the TVBO, as the information on your site for 7CG is surprisingly limited when comapred with the link above for TVBO and thus have no way of actually comparing the two products: http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=194


----------



## alanb (Aug 3, 2015)

Check out the TVBO page, where it's pretty easy to pick out all of the things that TBO/7CG didn't have before (2-mic mix, 4-band EQ, convolution reverb section, Sympathetic Resonance/Phase/Velocity/Detune Control, Hammerback Volume, Pedal Noise Volume, Volume for Resonance and Shimmer):

http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=162


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 4, 2015)

Well not quite Alan. For example, 7CG obviously was recorded with a microphone at some distance. Was it one of the 2 in TVBO? If so which one? The 7CG does not say which mic was used. I also believe 7CG has Sympathetic Resonance, but maybe the TVBO is different as its using a script? 7CG also has noise samples as well if I remember correctly (not in my studio at th moment to check). Anyway, hopefully this shows that there is indeed some confusion and not as easy as you think? Hopefully Worra will be willing to shine some light on it. If not, no big deal.


----------



## eXceeding death (Aug 4, 2015)

Why does my hunger for more piano libraries never go away...? Probably will fall for the rain piano in the coming hours/days


----------



## blizzard (Aug 4, 2015)

That Rain Piano sounds amazing...might bite the bullet and get it. Too many options!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Aug 4, 2015)

I went for the Rain piano and the Cin-C...oh they sound good! Thanks Per for this!


----------



## juliansader (Aug 4, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Well not quite Alan. For example, 7CG obviously was recorded with a microphone at some distance. Was it one of the 2 in TVBO? If so which one? The 7CG does not say which mic was used.


Both TBO and 7CG are contained within the new TVBO (together with some new advanced scripting). From an old thread at KVR (http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=274451):


> "TBO was close, really close, using a Neumann SM2 stereo michrophone. 7CG was recorded using two vintage Neumann U89. These where placed over the soundboard, but further away then the SM2. It gave the piano another character both from being further away and also from the sound of the U89"





> The different perspective isn't so much close/ambient in the sense of dry/wet. They're both rather dry. They just have slightly different color to the sound.


----------



## SampleTekk (Aug 9, 2015)

...and the third winner to get $100 worth of samples...... R. Soul! Congrats and a new winner is picked next week!


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 10, 2015)

SampleTekk said:


> ...and the third winner to get $100 worth of samples...... R. Soul! Congrats and a new winner is picked next week!


Awesome. 
I never win anything so this is indeed a nice surprise. ☺


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 10, 2015)

Wait, R. Soul won? Something's going on... he never wins anything! 

Love the Old Lady MkII, use it constantly. I have the original rain piano, which is good but I'm surprised it is so beloved. Is the MkII that much different? Thanks for your great work!


----------



## SampleTekk (Aug 11, 2015)

kurtvanzo said:


> Wait, R. Soul won? Something's going on... he never wins anything!
> 
> Love the Old Lady MkII, use it constantly. I have the original rain piano, which is good but I'm surprised it is so beloved. Is the MkII that much different? Thanks for your great work!



The Rain Piano was, when it came out, the first major release of a charachter piano. That is, it was set up, tuned and recorded in a way that it would, well, sound like a piano that had been standing in the rain for a few days....
So, people who write stuff for film/TV/media jumped right on it, and it has been used on sooooo many productions.
The MkII version is a Kontakt-only instrument that use script to make stuff like sympathetic resonance, true pedalling, hammerback and pedal noises and more.


----------



## SampleTekk (Aug 11, 2015)

*Coming soon:*

*




*

*


*

The Seven Seas Grand, 7CG, was recorded at OAL studios in Stockholm Sweden using a Yamaha C7 Grand Piano. We used a matched pair of Neumann U89 for picking up the sound of this great instrument.

*The MkII*

Since the samplers has been become more advanced and the 7CG still are one of our most popular pianos, we decided to bring it up to date and add some functions in the line of the original ideas. We also added hammerback and pedalnoise samples. Then we added our True Resonance feature and used Kontakts scripting facilities to make Real Time/True Pedaling, Sympathetic Resonance and some other nifty features, and, Voila: The 7CG MkII


31 velocity levels
More then 4500 samples
TimeVel Release Technology ™
Sympathetic Resonance
Controllable volume for key/pedal noise
Controllable volume for Sympathetic Resonance and True Resonance
24 bit 44.1 stereo samples
_You'll need minimum Kontakt 4 full version. It will open in the free player, or with a player that came with another Kontakt instrument, but only in a demo mode. That means that there's a time limitation/session._


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 12, 2015)

SampleTekk said:


> Todays spotlight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm interested in this but there's so little information about the instruments or the interface. I assume it's for contact but the website doesn't even tell you that. 5 recorders but at what bit rate and sampling rate? What's the download size? What kind of interface is it? Is there legato? Thank you for any information or reviews you can point me to.


----------



## SampleTekk (Aug 12, 2015)

kurtvanzo said:


> I'm interested in this but there's so little information about the instruments or the interface. I assume it's for contact but the website doesn't even tell you that. 5 recorders but at what bit rate and sampling rate? What's the download size? What kind of interface is it? Is there legato? Thank you for any information or reviews you can point me to.



Hi
This library was recorded some time ago, so there are no legato or interface, just a straight forward library that works for Kontakt, EXS24, HALion. You'll get sustain tone with vibrato, without vibrato and stacatto. It's in 24 bit 44.1 and is about 750 Mb in download size


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 12, 2015)

SampleTekk said:


> Hi
> This library was recorded some time ago, so there are no legato or interface, just a straight forward library that works for Kontakt, EXS24, HALion. You'll get sustain tone with vibrato, without vibrato and stacatto. It's in 24 bit 44.1 and is about 750 Mb in download size



Some time ago as in the renaissance?  (sorry, couldn't resist). And thanks for the 7CGMKII upgrade!


----------



## SampleTekk (Aug 12, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Some time ago as in the renaissance?  (sorry, couldn't resist). And thanks for the 7CGMKII upgrade!



That would be extremly analog!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 13, 2015)

SampleTekk said:


> Hi
> This library was recorded some time ago, so there are no legato or interface, just a straight forward library that works for Kontakt, EXS24, HALion. You'll get sustain tone with vibrato, without vibrato and stacatto. It's in 24 bit 44.1 and is about 750 Mb in download size



Thanks, that's great to know.


----------



## SampleTekk (Aug 14, 2015)

*Some of our instruments! All of these comes in Kontakt, HALion and EXS24 formats!
A LOT more to check out at www.sampletekk.com*






Black Grand - The magnificent Steinway D, recorded in a concerthall for the true concert grand experience. Three different perspectives, Close, Ambient and Medium Ambiance gives you tree different instruments to choose from. Incredible 48 samples/note cut's this sampled instrument in a class of it's own.
*During Summer Sale $69.50*
http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos?product_id=174




White Grand - SampleTekk proudly presents the White Grand, in our opinion, the best contemporary pop/rock/jazz grand piano in the sampled world today.
We recorded The White Grand with the finest equipment available, using a specially designed digital recording technique to give you unequalled performance and sound.
Prepare to explore a tactile and expressive feast, unparalleled in sampled pianos today
*During Summer Sale $39.50
http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos?product_id=183*

*

*
Rain Piano - A serious Upright piano with character. Sometimes a Grand Piano is simply too much or lacks personality. Rain Piano is professionally setup to add character while staying in tune with your other instruments.
*During Summer Sale $24.50
http://www.sampletekk.com/upright-pianos?product_id=175*

*

*
INIL Choir - The original choir samples from 10 CC's massive hit, "I'm Not In Love"! SampleTekk, in cooperation with Eric Stewart of 10CC, are very proud to release of The INIL Choir, thus taking one of the most famous analogue samples into the digital era.*
During Summer Sale $24.50
http://www.sampletekk.com/choir?product_id=171*

*

*
ST Marimbas* - *This Marimba has all notes (A1-C6) sampled in stereo. No less then 8 velocities/note makes this Marimba one of the largest sampled marimbas on the market today.
Played using hard, medium and soft mallets.
*During Summer Sale $24.50
http://www.sampletekk.com/percussion?product_id=172


*
Tubed Keys MkI 73 - The Mk I Seventy-Three has no less then 16 different velocity samples/note and this gives you the dynamic response that's needed to get a great sampled Rhodes. Recorded through a Fender Twin because that's the way it was ment to be....
*During Summer Sale $39.50
http://www.sampletekk.com/electric-pianos?product_id=201*
*
*


----------



## SampleTekk (Aug 16, 2015)

...and the winner of this weeks draw is.... CDNmusic that get's the $100 to spend on SampleTekk instruments.
Also, hope you've noticed that sale is on until the 25:th, so we'll pick another winner next week!


----------



## CDNmusic (Aug 16, 2015)

SampleTekk said:


> ...and the winner of this weeks draw is.... CDNmusic that get's the $100 to spend on SampleTekk instruments.
> Also, hope you've noticed that sale is on until the 25:th, so we'll pick another winner next week!



Awesome guys, thank you so much. I have a couple of instruments on my list, looking forward to play them.


----------



## SampleTekk (Aug 18, 2015)

Short presentation of some of the Kontakt instruments that we have, please note that you'll need the full version of Kontakt, (min ver 4). It will open in the free player, but only in a time limited demo period.





WG2 MkII - When we recorded this, our goal was not to create ”the ultimate Grand Piano”. Since a Grand Piano can be used in so many ways, from playing Mozart to hammer out Jerry Lee or Little Richard stuff and everything in between, we realized that there isn’t anything that could be considered ”The ultimate Grand Piano” in the world of multisampled instruments.
We wanted to make the ”Ultimate _Studio _Grand Piano” that would work in a recording session for more contemporary styles of music. It would simply sit well in a mix!

16 velocity levels
More than 2900 samples
TimeVel Release Technology ™
Sympathetic Resonance
Real Pedaling
Controllable volume for key/pedal noise
Two different mixable microphone perspectives
Controllable volume for Sympathetic Resonance and Resonance
24 bit 44.1 stereo samples
*Normal Price: $199, During Summer Sale $99.50
http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=163*

*

*
ST Reed Organ - It huffs and it puffs, I don't know, it could blow your house down.
However, it will produce a charming noise that will work equally well for both hymns and whisky drenshed smoke-filled Waits type of songs. It’s has an intimate voice with loads of charachter that will bring flavour to just about any kind of music, (ok, maybe not thrash metal…).

8 individual stops
Separate volume controls for each stop
 More the 400Mb of pristine 24 bit stereo samples
Doubler for the bass and treble ranks
Key and bellow noice for ultra realistic playing
EQ, Reverb and Tremulant controls
*Normal Price: $49, During Summer Sale $24.50
http://www.sampletekk.com/organs?product_id=169*

*

*
ST Clav - Hohner Clavinet D6 ©, has for years been putting the onk in funk, but with it’s distinct timbre, unique design and great respons, it’s been a tonal tool for musicians in many genres.
I guess that one can’t talk about the Clav without mention Stevie Wonder who’s classic riffing on ”Superstition” really put the Hohner Clav on the map.
But musicians like John Paul Jones gave many Zep songs a special character using the clav, and so did Rolling Stones, Billy Preston, Steely Dan, Utopia, Fleetwood Mac, Rainbow, Utopia and many, many others.


All 4 microphone combinations
 Recorded through a tube amplifier
 More the 5Gb of pristine 24 bit stereo samples
 Over 4800 Samples
16 velocity levels, matching release samples and 3 round robin hammerback noise
*Normal Price: $49, During Summer Sale $24.50http://www.sampletekk.com/electric-pianos?product_id=168
http://www.sampletekk.com/electric-pianos?product_id=168*

*

*
Black Grand MkII - The magnificent Steinway D, recorded in a concerthall for the true concert grand experience. Three different microphone perspectives, Close, Ambient and Medium Ambiance that you can mix together. Incredible 48 samples/note cut's this sampled instrument in a class of its own.


16 velocity levels
More then 5300 samples
TimeVel Release Technology ™
Sympathetic Resonance
Controllable volume for key/pedal noise
Controllable volume for Sympathetic Resonance and True Resonance
Three microphone perspectives
24 bit 44.1 stereo samples
*Normal Price: $199, During Summer Sale $99.50
http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos?product_id=164*





Rain Piano MkII - The Rain Piano was recorded after some extensive Tom Waits listening. Specially the ”Mule Variation” album, (great stuff!). I fell in love with the piano sound on that record and decided to make something in that line.


Up to 11 velocity levels
True Resonance ™
TimeVel Release Technology ™
Sympathetic Resonance
Controllable volume for key/pedal noise
Controllable volume for Sympathetic Resonance and True Resonance
24 bit 44.1 stereo samples
*Normal Price: $79, During Summer Sale $39.50
http://www.sampletekk.com/upright-pianos?product_id=167*


----------



## bltpyro (Aug 18, 2015)

Would love to try some new pianos! Thanks for the sale and contest


----------



## SampleTekk (Aug 18, 2015)

bltpyro said:


> Would love to try some new pianos! Thanks for the sale and contest



Well, we have a few....


----------



## SampleTekk (Aug 22, 2015)

Last days now.......


----------



## SampleTekk (Aug 23, 2015)

The sales last day is the 25:th, that is tomorrow... But, as usual, we let it go on for about 24 hours more to be sure to cover all time zones. We'll also pick a new winner after the sale has ended!
Ok, let me tell you a bit about our CIN series:

The CIN series, and this is the first, are made to be easy to use instrument that will inspire you, straight out of the box. No bells or whistles, just load them and play! The bells and whistles have already been applied, by us.
The CIN serie focuses on sounds rather then to be exact replicas of exsisting instruments. So, we've "cloned" different instruments to make new, unique sounding, instruments that didn't exsist before.
They come in Kontakt, EXS24, HALion and SFZ formats.





CIN-A - The CIN-A is an acoustic piano, in case it’s two, but made into one. The power and exactness from a large German Grand Piano, blended with the warmth and intimacy of an upright piano.
The samples have been processed using some cool vintage outboard and even resampled using a ¼ inch analog tape machine. To add extra warmth and glue everything together.
The result: A instrument that sounds like no other piano you’ve heard, that delivers a sound that we hope will inspire you as soon as you get it under your fingertips.
http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=230
*Normal Price $79 - During Sale $39.50*

*



*
CIN-B - The CIN-B is a hybrid. We took a Grand Piano and morphed in the attack part from a Harpsichord. since the Harpsichord works with plucked strings, and also has a bright, almost brittle timbre, the tone produced in the CIN-B is totally unique. We then layered the sound with a mellotron mixed choir, most prominent in the lower velocities, so when played softly, the choir part is more in front, but when you hit it harder, the choir just gives a slight dreamy mist over the tone.
http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=232
*Normal Price $49 - During Sale $24.50*

*



*
CIN-C - Cinematic Grand. We wanted to make an instrument that was ambient but at the same time had the touch and exactness of a close miked instrument.
Using ambient mikes only can lead to a great sound, but as a musician, you might experience a bit of inexactness in the attack.
Just blending two signals together didn’t really accomplish what we wanted, so instead we used a combination of different sources, morphing and convoluting techniques that gave us the result we where after.
The resonance of a Grand Piano is very interesting! With all the dampers up, (by pressing the sustain pedal), all strings are undamped, so when hitting a note, you will get a very complex variation of sympathetic resonances from the strings and soundboard.
We have captured that resonance and enhanced it so this instrument really, really breathes and sings!
http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=235
*Normal Price $79 - During Sale $39.50*

*



*
CIN-C - Cindy’ is a totally unique instrument that combines the warmth and analog feel of a vintage Fender Rhodes preciseness and clarity of a FM Digital Electric Piano.The result is a simply stunning instrument that hopefully will inspire you to visit new musical territories.
http://www.sampletekk.com/electric-pianos&product_id=247
*Normal Price $49 - During Sale $24.50*


----------



## catsass (Aug 25, 2015)

SampleTekk said:


> Well, we have a few....


Pianos or contests?


----------



## SampleTekk (Aug 25, 2015)

catsass said:


> Pianos or contests?


Probably more pianos....
Last 24 hours now.....


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 6, 2015)

SampleTekk said:


> The sales last day is the 25:th, that is tomorrow... But, as usual, we let it go on for about 24 hours more to be sure to cover all time zones. We'll also pick a new winner after the sale has ended!
> Ok, let me tell you a bit about our CIN series:
> 
> The CIN series, and this is the first, are made to be easy to use instrument that will inspire you, straight out of the box. No bells or whistles, just load them and play! The bells and whistles have already been applied, by us.
> ...



Did you ever pick a new winner after the sale ended?


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 7, 2015)

kurtvanzo said:


> Did you ever pick a new winner after the sale ended?


Time flies..., but here we go:


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 7, 2015)

...and the winner in the last draw is: JT3_Jon!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for coming back to this. Your sales and pianos are top notch, keep the passionate work!


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 8, 2015)

kurtvanzo said:


> Thanks for coming back to this. Your sales and pianos are top notch, keep the passionate work!


...and tomorrow will se the release of a brand new piano, S.S.G - Small Studio Grand!


----------



## Fleer (Sep 30, 2016)

SampleTekk said:


> Yeah, we've made all instruments for Toontracks EZ Keys, (exept the Rhodes), all acoustic pianos for Nord, (Exept for one very early one) + Church Organs, Orchestral Percussion, Harpsichord and brass, and all instruments for XLN Addictive Keys.
> Forgot that we've also done Reason Pianos, Reason Bass and Abbey Road Instruments for Propellerheads too...


Still quite amazed after reading this. Way to go, Sampletekk!


----------



## SampleTekk (Oct 1, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Still quite amazed after reading this. Way to go, Sampletekk!


Yup, we've been busy!


----------

